
Retail in the age of Amazon: Scenes from an industry running scared - MaysonL
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2014/01/15/retail-in-the-age-of-amazon-scenes-from-an-industry-running-scared/
======
dded
> raising camera phones in unison to capture the slides he presented...

ISSCC solved this a long time ago (when cameras weren't yet phones) by giving
everyone a CD of every presenters' slides.

